# "application/x-mplayer"



## Skip S (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a MAC OS X. Want to join a conference. I receive a drop down message "This page "Conference Call" has content of MIME type"application/x-mplayer2". Because you don't have a plug-in installed for this MIME type, this content can't be displayed. I have downloaded RealPlayer & QuickTime and still get the same message. I have a Mac OS X, Version 10,4,8. Processor is 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo. I am not sure what that all means but I am sure you do. I would like to be able to get sound and video for this conference.


----------



## Cal UK (Jan 10, 2007)

Skip S said:


> I have a MAC OS X. Want to join a conference. I receive a drop down message "This page "Conference Call" has content of MIME type"application/x-mplayer2". Because you don't have a plug-in installed for this MIME type, this content can't be displayed. I have downloaded RealPlayer & QuickTime and still get the same message. I have a Mac OS X, Version 10,4,8. Processor is 2.16 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo. I am not sure what that all means but I am sure you do. I would like to be able to get sound and video for this conference.


I've had this problem but it was when trying to wath a video on the internet. It was a WMV file and I downloaded "flip4mac" which in theory lets you watch WMVs in quicktime. But after I downloaded I forgot about the video so have not tried to watch it, but from what others were saying this flip4mac thing does it's job pretty well so try that I guess. I'm sorry if this reply is too late, as I've just realised if you want to join a conference it must be in real time/urgent.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Or just go download MPlayer for OSX.

I prefer VLC myself. You should be able to manipulate the file associations so any program requesting mplayer would work with VLC also.


----------

